# connecting the Bose Sub question



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

when i boght my 2001 maxima i relized that somebody from the dealer stole my BOSE sub from my trunk. I bought one from ebay and now i want to know how to connect it. all i have is plain wires hanging in my trunk and the end of the sub wiring is a chip. i don't want to by another one from dealership, so i want to cut off the chip and connect it "in a garage way". can somebody know what color of the cable should go the other cable? colors in sub wiring: spiral ones ( i guess the power) yellow + purple, than three un related to the other pair orange, black ( i guess the ground), and blue.

the wires in my trunk spiral ones (i guess that the power) white and black, than three unrelated ones black (i think it is the ground one>common sense), and than two more: red and green.

if it is possible can someone tell me which one to conect with wich, so I don't kill my sub.


----------

